# Female Bodybuilding on rise in Barbados



## Curt James (Jan 3, 2012)

*Female Bodybuilding on its way up again*

Published in the "Barbados Advocate" newspaper, January 1, 2012.

In 2011 bodybuilding has gone to greater strength and female bodybuilding is once again on the upsurge.

That is the view of Dr. Andrew Forde, president of the Barbados Amateur Bodybuilding and Fitness Federation.

As he recalled the 2011 season for the association, Forde mentioned that there has been an increase in numbers as compared to the previous years.

One area which has grown is the female bodybuilding category, which has been seriously lacking in numbers.

???The number of female bodybuilders have also improved a great deal as we have had six competitors this year and one of those competitors was only 18 years old ... and they were all high-quality competitors.???

But Forde pointed out that this lack in numbers in the female category was not unique to Barbados, but was something the Central American and Caribbean region has been struggling with.

He pointed to some reasons why the females have been shying away from the bodybuilding aspect of the sport and said that, ???The struggle is because the Body Fitness category has increased and it is a discipline that has a lot more flare. You get to wear heels, jewelery, modeling and show a bit more flare and it is more feminine and appeals to women a lot more.

???Bodybuilding itself is a beautiful discipline, but there are no shoes or jewelery and a lot less flare.???

A new category has also been introduced to the sport by the international body, IFBB, called the Bikini category and Barbados introduced it at Nationals and Forde expects it to grow.

???So there are stresses on Female Bodybuilding which reflects the expansion of other disciplines of Body Fitness and Bikini Fitness as well.

???There is also fitness and each discipline reflects a certain personality and the athletes display their personality in the discipline, so that is why we have been having difficulty with Female Bodybuilding generally. 

From *The Barbados Advocate - Female Bodybuilding on its way up again*

*Note:* You think I can find one picture of a female bodybuilder to include with that article? 

A quick Google resulted in two names. _Two._ Iyesha Samuel and Miss Bridgetown, Patsy Small-Lewis.

Looking a little more closely revealed Rosemary Jennings.







Jennings, according to a 2009 interview with Shawn Ray stated, "I am from the beautiful Island of Barbados. I joined a local gym in Barbados and it's there the head coach of the gym, Aerial Johnson, saw the potential in me to be a champion. I am the highest ranked pro bodybuilder from Barbados."

*Rosemary Jennings' Competitive Record*

2000

Nationals - NPC, MiddleWeight, 12th

2001

Nationals - NPC, MiddleWeight, 3rd

2002

Jan Tana Pro Classic - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 5th
Show of Strength Pro Championship - IFBB, LightWeight, 6th
USA Championships - NPC, MiddleWeight, 1st
USA Championships - NPC, Overall Winner 

2003

Night of Champions - IFBB, LightWeight, 2nd
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 8th

2004

Show of Strength Pro Championship - IFBB, LightWeight, 3rd

2005

New York Pro Championships - IFBB, LightWeight, 1st
New York Pro Championships - IFBB, Overall Winner 
Olympia - IFBB, Physique, 9th

2006

Ms International - IFBB, 12th

2007

Ms International - IFBB, 15th

2008

Ms International - IFBB, Physique, 10th
New York Pro Championships - IFBB, 3rd
Olympia - IFBB, Physique, 15th

2009

Ms International - IFBB, Physique, 12th
New York Pro Championships - IFBB, 3rd
Olympia - IFBB, Physique, 11th





Jennings on left


----------



## fit4life (Jan 3, 2012)

YouTube Video










Larissa Reis Sexy Legs Training in Gold,s Gym Las Vegas.flv - YouTube[/URL] I am glad to see woman bodybuilding on the rise!  Nice post bro.  Here is a video of Larissa Reis many girls that i knw have said she has been a role model for them to get serious about bodybuilding. This is a great video and shes in great shape but she has such a deep voice. Anyway wanted to share and if this doesnt belong here please delete otherwise enjoy!


----------



## enhancedmood (Jan 5, 2012)

She is looking sexy thats a great physic


----------



## fit4life (Jan 5, 2012)

enhancedmood said:


> She is looking sexy thats a great physic


 I know right i am glad you took a look at that bro!!  She is fuckin' sexy huh.  Her body is unbelievable plus its great to see how she trains for Olympia.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

Obsenely hot ass working out with Larissa in this one.  Wow is all I can say.





YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2012)

female?


----------



## swollen (Jan 6, 2012)

Is this a woman?

Or a man...?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2012)

^^^^ Shopped pic of Vicki Nixon.


----------



## caaraa (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## fit4life (Jan 11, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Obsenely hot ass working out with Larissa in this one. Wow is all I can say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing that video bro!  Those two are in such great shape i love it.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 12, 2012)

I am pro that other chicks ass; Larissa is a bit large for me but the blonde is just right.


----------

